# Materialermüdung bei RaceFace Turbine?



## Grove (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich gestern übelst auf's Maul gepackt, nachdem mir eine RaceFace Turbine LP Kurbel einfach so beim Antretten weggebrochen ist. so ziemlich in der Mitte des Kurbelarmes auf der höhe des Logos. Hatte die Kurbeln jetzt ca. 5 Jahre an dem Bike bei täglicher Nutzung in der Stadt und einem Körpergewicht von 78kg. Dachte dass so teure Teile  ewig halten würden... Bin auf jeden Fall richtig sauer, habe kaputte Knie, Hand, Schulter und ein blaues Auge und zerkratztes Gesicht. Mag mir gar nicht vorstellen was passieren könnte wäre ich mit den Teilen im Gelände oder stärkerem Verkehr unterwegs.

Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrung und wie verhält sich denn RaceFace wenn man defekte Teile bei denen einschickt? Kann leider die Rechnung nicht mehr finden, weiss auch nicht wie lang die Garantie ist.


----------



## Der Toni (26. Oktober 2008)

Geh zum Arzt, lass ein Gutachten machen und verlange Schadenersatz und Schmerzengeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (26. Oktober 2008)

ist es ne 4 kant? dann wärs keine neuigkeit  hab schon einige gesehen...gute besserung


----------



## Felixxx (26. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir bei der Next LP passiert - zum Glück im Stand...





Angenehmen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Grove (26. Oktober 2008)

yep, WAR 'ne vierkant.... :kotz: ... mache demnächst auch paar fotos von...


----------



## punkt (26. Oktober 2008)

Grove schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern übelst auf's Maul gepackt, nachdem mir eine RaceFace Turbine LP Kurbel einfach so beim Antretten weggebrochen ist. so ziemlich in der Mitte des Kurbelarmes auf der höhe des Logos. Hatte die Kurbeln jetzt ca. 5 Jahre an dem Bike bei täglicher Nutzung in der Stadt und einem Körpergewicht von 78kg. Dachte dass so teure Teile  ewig halten würden... Bin auf jeden Fall richtig sauer, habe kaputte Knie, Hand, Schulter und ein blaues Auge und zerkratztes Gesicht. Mag mir gar nicht vorstellen was passieren könnte wäre ich mit den Teilen im Gelände oder stärkerem Verkehr unterwegs.
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrung und wie verhält sich denn RaceFace wenn man defekte Teile bei denen einschickt? Kann leider die Rechnung nicht mehr finden, weiss auch nicht wie lang die Garantie ist.



jetzt kommts drauf an, wie lange garantie drauf ist.  sollte lebenslang drauf sein, dürfte die abwicklung kein großes problem sein.
http://www.raceface.com/tech/warranty/


----------



## santacruza (28. Oktober 2008)

lebenslang gabs zb in canada auch auf die diabolus vorbauten..aber mein händler meinte nicht in deutschland möglich...dennoch viel erfolg. wie gesagt, bei 4 kant hab ichs sehr oft schon gesehen.vorallem um die 4 kant aufnahme brichts wohl gern


----------

